# dowel jig



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

hey everyone, 

i was looking to start a new project using dowels and i was just wondering if anyone had any good home dowel jigs or advice on how to make precise holes for the dowels. also any advice would be greatly appreciated! thanks for all the help!


----------



## smokey1945 (Feb 20, 2009)

Take a look at the jointgenie on Amazon.:yes:


----------



## fixrite (Dec 1, 2010)

Check out the dowelmax. It is a good system, precise fits,ease of use and made out of high end aircraft aluminium. Have used it to make table tops as well as complete cabinet frames. The fact that it gives such precise fits is what convinced me to get one. No I don't sell them. You can find them at www.dowelmax.com .Hope that helps.


----------



## MKandyman (Dec 29, 2011)

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=18059

Comes in 1/4", 3/8", 1/2". Cheap and easy to use.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Make your own:

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?cat=1,180&p=40089

I'll get these myself when I next have to duplicate a hole angle for chair repair. I often have to fill and redrill a broken or loosened hole with a larger dowel and I swear, those old chairmakers could drill a hole in a sphere off-center with perfection if they had/wanted to. Copying those angles really tests one's skill.

The Dowelmax and Jointgenie are pretty impressive (as is their price).

Hope this helps.


----------



## wedge (Jan 11, 2012)

Awesome suggestions, thanks for all the input!


----------

